# .22 vs 17hmr



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a Mossberg plinkster 702 and just picked up a Savage 17. Got to thinking I don't really need both and it seems like the Mossberg shoots somewhere different everytime I take it out. Was wondering if I should keep what I have or sell it for a nice .22 like a Ruger 10/22 or a nicer 17. Just using them for plinking/small game hunting. Opinions?


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I had a savage 17 hmr and it was a serious tack driver when dressed up with bi pod and Mil dot scope. The only reasons I got rid of it was for one I dont hunt, and 2 I wanted a bolt action 22 to trick out. 22 is far more cost effective.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Depends on what you want to use it for and if you would rather go cheaper vs high performance. The .17 round in general is on a whole different level than your .22 in terms of muzzle velocity, accuracy. and kinetic energy. There are some .17's that will shoot 1/8 moa at 100 yards, which is unreal. There are some accurate 22's out there as well, but the round itself cant come close to the .17. It really boils down to the use you have for the rifle and how much you want to spend on ammo.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Also, try giving your .22 a good bore cleaning. Soak a patch in Hoppes, run it through, then run a brush through it several times. Follow that with a couple wet hoppes patches then dry patch it a few times. Then, get a good copper solvent like Sweets and follow directions. Immediately after sweets, run a wet hoppes patch through and then 2 or 3 dry patches. Should improve the accuracy a good bit especially if you have never given the bore a good scrub.


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok I will give that a try. Now that I think about it I haven't ever cleaned the barrel since I lost my little brushes.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

You will be amazed at the amount of carbon and copper that comes out of there. If you can, try and give your bore a good cleaning every 100 rds or so


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> Also, try giving your .22 a good bore cleaning. Soak a patch in Hoppes, run it through, then run a brush through it several times. Follow that with a couple wet hoppes patches then dry patch it a few times. Then, get a good copper solvent like Sweets and follow directions. Immediately after sweets, run a wet hoppes patch through and then 2 or 3 dry patches. Should improve the accuracy a good bit especially if you have never given the bore a good scrub.


 
:thumbup: Good post!!!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Clean your gun after every time you shoot it. 1 it will last longer 2 it will be more accurate than dirty, 3 it is what you are supposed to do. If you are close to me I will clean it for you, free, just because I can't stand it that people don't clean their guns...


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

FrankwT said:


> Clean your gun after every time you shoot it. 1 it will last longer 2 it will be more accurate than dirty, 3 it is what you are supposed to do. If you are close to me I will clean it for you, free, just because I can't stand it that people don't clean their guns...


Frank, I think that many people who do not come through the military are either misinformed or uninformed about firearms cleanliness. Something that is a no brainer to us is something that many folks had just never known. I'd be willing to bet after Trophy cleans that .22, he will understand the value of a clean weapon and bore and be more aware of it in the future.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Sniper, did I come across a litte to harshly??LOL

I guess the weapons trainers motto "Clean Guns Save Lives" sorta stuck with me


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

*22/17*

I love my 17 savage. I had to polish the slide but it shoots!!


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

For the record I clean all my pistols, rifles, and shotguns religiously after shooting them and before putting them up. The plinkster stays by the back door on squirrel/snake duty, and gets shot every other day once or twice at something. I cleaned it up real good last night. Now if only there was something I could do about the trigger... guess you only get so much for $75.00 brand new.


----------



## clark (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a Marlin 917V and it shoots great! 

I've found that mine shoots better after about 50 rounds after a cleaning. Between 50-200 rounds it's extremely accurate. I shoot it out to 200 yards and I can consistently make a dime sized group at 100 yards.


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

i have a 17hmr and 2 10/22. the 17 is sighted in at 100 yds will hit a dime at 100 yds. watching a show the other day, man with 17 was shooting squirrels at 100 to 125 yards. his friend with 22 couldnt shoot half that far


----------

